# Crafting is not my thing.



## PamfromTx (Sep 28, 2021)

I have tried for a few years to get back to being 'crafty'; it's not working.  I just keep accumulating stuff that I buy and don't even use.  I was surprised at what I found today.  OMG, no, no, I am not like our Deb!   It's a small basket filled with 'stuff', crafty stuff.  I have two hot glue guns.   Where did that 2nd one come from?!?  lol

There's googly eyes, all sizes of safety pins, wire cutters, etc.  Where did Crafty Pam go?


----------



## Gaer (Sep 28, 2021)

haha!  I  spent my adult life designing and creating "stuff".  Seems all  (or most) of my designs were stolen from me.
I was making cartoon 3D characters, stained glass, woodcarving, woodworking, quilting, potholders, pillows, wooden toys, baskets, jewelry boxes.
(I could go on and on).  I had so many ideas in my head of things I wanted to make, I didn't have time to do everything.
Finally, I had to stop and concentrate on only bronze sculptures, paintings and writing.  That's all I do now.  I was too scattered!
But, when you get ideas of creations, it's SO IMPORTANT you bring them into being!  
But Pam, As soon as you give all your craft supplies away, you'll want them again!


----------



## Granny B. (Sep 28, 2021)

You are not alone! I was making rock and resin lamps several years ago. And then I started polishing and drilling pretty rocks I had found along a local creek, and sold some on Etsy. I have so many sorted rocks and lamp parts etc. stashed away in the spare room. And then there's the bag of crochet stuff: needles, various patterns, bits of yarn, etc.  It's been years since I did any of this. But I can't bear to throw it away, yet.


----------

